# Wa Aka Sandgropers Xmas Case Swap 2011



## keifer33 (23/9/11)

Well it would appear James thread has been lost in the millions of topics on here and isnt really in the right spot. So its time to get a proper thread up and running and thinking about organising this bad boy as its almost October :unsure: .

So lets start discussing possible locations and dates etc. O and get 24 like minded people to swap some HB.

*Location:* Yet to be determined but if its looking grim maybe we could organise a local hall that doesnt mind people drinking beer and BBQing stuff or some other alternative.

*Date:* 3-4 December or 10-11 December? The weekend before has the WCB Xmas Party so wont suit the majority of swappers and any later its a bit close to XMas.

*Food:* Obviously pending the location but some sort of BBQ and snacks will do the trick. Will start a list of what people can bring when we get more of an idea of how things will work.

*Running List*:

1. Jimboley
2. keifer33
3. cdbrown
4. sinkas?
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel
7. spoonta
8. Evil G ?
9. jyo
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap


----------



## Jimboley (30/9/11)

*Running List*:

1. Jimboley
2. keifer33
3. cdbrown
4. sinkas?
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel
7. spoonta
8. Evil G ?
9. jyo
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap 

Good Thinking keifer!!!
HEY ALL - If we can manage another 5 people for the swap we'll have a carton of 15 PET bottles.

On years gone by people would be turned away from the swap because there was too many entrants....
What goin on this year?

The xmas case swap beers i had last year were fantastic & unique.
Get involved people, let's keep up the tradition!


----------



## sinkas (30/9/11)

I am not sure what the problem is, but maybe, to quote nobody inparticular, " the psychological moment has passed" 
It is a pity, and I tried to maintain the tradition last year, but it just didnt really feel right.
I think also the quality of the beers has declined in the last couple of years, mainly due to time constraints 
many of the old guard have now got kids, wives, and have taken up cycling..


----------



## cubbie (3/10/11)

Jump on board guys and keep this going. I can't get involved this year as my brewing has been shut down for the last 6 months and it will still be a month or 2 min before I get going again.

Hopefully will be in a position to host next years.


----------



## mfeighan (3/10/11)

yup i wont be in town for those weekends but will surely find a way to swap some booze with u guys


----------



## biggo (3/10/11)

Yup I am in also : )


----------



## thanme (12/10/11)

Haha. I haven't logged on here in months and was just thinking about the case swap. I thought I would have missed it by a long shot. 
Put me down please 
I think 15 is a pretty good number if you can't go the whole hog. Anything is better than nothing really.


----------



## keifer33 (12/10/11)

1. Jimboley
2. keifer33
3. cdbrown
4. sinkas?
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel
7. spoonta
8. Evil G ?
9. jyo
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap 
11. biggo
12. NME


15 might be dooable but we have a couple of question marks in there so would be good if we can get confirmations


----------



## Jimboley (14/10/11)

Confirm or miss out people!

I'm botting up this weekend,

It's a freakin awesome dry stout. It's so damm good I dont know why I'm giving it away?....
Oh yeah Xmas cheer and all that stuff :lol:


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (14/10/11)

Hey how much beer do you put in, one bottle for every name? Does it have to be PET?
Sounds great so good luck getting your list up. 

Also i'll have to drop into one of the WCB meets one month if random brewers are welcome?


----------



## mfeighan (14/10/11)

im guessing pet/longneck but how many people are willing to part with their longnecks


----------



## biggo (14/10/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Also i'll have to drop into one of the WCB meets one month if random brewers are welcome?




You are more than welcome 
/hijack


----------



## jyo (14/10/11)

Mikey said:


> im guessing pet/longneck but how many people are willing to part with their longnecks



They need to be PET, mate. That way if there is an over priming or infection issue (which there won't be), no-one wears any glass :icon_cheers: 

Are we going ahead with this, guys? Lets do a definite confirmation list. I want to get mine on the burner ASAP and I'm sure we all don't want to be drinking 1 week old rushed hefeweizens  

Confirmation list-

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout. 
2. keifer33 confirmed  (probably a comp winning APA :icon_cheers: )
3. cdbrown
4. sinkas?
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel
7. spoonta
8. Evil G ?
9. jyo- confirmed- soft blonde or pumpkin ale.
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap
11. biggo
12. NME


----------



## cdbrown (14/10/11)

Do you guys have any issues if I fill my bottles from a keg? Will be an american brown ale. With my mill currently out of action along with the herms and the mrs about to drop any day soon I'm not sure I'll be able to get a beer on in time.


----------



## keifer33 (14/10/11)

cdbrown said:


> Do you guys have any issues if I fill my bottles from a keg? Will be an american brown ale. With my mill currently out of action along with the herms and the mrs about to drop any day soon I'm not sure I'll be able to get a beer on in time.



Ive got a PET bottle filler and am only down the road so im sure we can sort something out. Its dead simple to use if youve got a gas manifold, if you dont drop round and we can fill em.


----------



## markymoo (14/10/11)

hrm, I totally want in on this but am having time issues, I still have two empty kegs and i need to fill them for a friends wedding before I could brew for this.

When would be the D-day for confirming our involvement?


----------



## cdbrown (14/10/11)

keifer33 said:


> Ive got a PET bottle filler and am only down the road so im sure we can sort something out. Its dead simple to use if youve got a gas manifold, if you dont drop round and we can fill em.


Excellent - I have a 6-way gas manifold (to suit 8 kegs). James has tasted this brew and I didn't see him spit it back out so it must be drinkable.


----------



## cdbrown (14/10/11)

Confirmation list-

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably a comp winning APA icon_cheers.gif )
3. cdbrown - confirmed yank brown ale 5.9% or yank pale ale 5.1%
4. sinkas?
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel
7. spoonta
8. Evil G ?
9. jyo- confirmed- soft blonde or pumpkin ale.
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap
11. biggo
12. NME 

If we do the 15 bottles and get less people, can just divide up the left overs anyway.


----------



## malt_shovel (14/10/11)

Confirmation list-

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably a comp winning APA icon_cheers.gif )
3. cdbrown - confirmed yank brown ale 5.9% or yank pale ale 5.1%
4. sinkas?
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel - confirmed, APA from fathers day brew in PET now unless i get something else done beforehand
7. spoonta
8. Evil G ?
9. jyo- confirmed- soft blonde or pumpkin ale.
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap
11. biggo
12. NME 

If we do the 15 bottles and get less people, can just divide up the left overs anyway.


Any suggestions on dates?


----------



## mfeighan (14/10/11)

Confirmation list-

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably a comp winning APA icon_cheers.gif )
3. cdbrown - confirmed yank brown ale 5.9% or yank pale ale 5.1%
4. sinkas?
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel - confirmed, APA from fathers day brew in PET now unless i get something else done beforehand
7. spoonta
8. Evil G ?
9. jyo- confirmed- soft blonde or pumpkin ale.
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap - confirmed either pilsner or belgium blonde 
11. biggo
12. NME 

fermenting fridge(s) full of bucks night beers for a mate will have room to brew next week


----------



## biggo (14/10/11)

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably a comp winning APA icon_cheers.gif )
3. cdbrown - confirmed yank brown ale 5.9% or yank pale ale 5.1%
4. sinkas?
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel - confirmed, APA from fathers day brew in PET now unless i get something else done beforehand
7. spoonta
8. Evil G ?
9. jyo- confirmed- soft blonde or pumpkin ale.
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap - confirmed either pilsner or belgium blonde 
11. biggo - Confirmed - Braggot or Pale ale
12. NME 


Will glass bottles do ?


----------



## cdbrown (14/10/11)

I have no problems as long as they are king browns.


----------



## sinkas (14/10/11)

OK I confirm my standing,
I think ti shoulde be PET only, as we have had near fuckups in the past, given many of the people on the list are unknow to the case swap, its cheap insurance


----------



## Glenn Brown (14/10/11)

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably a comp winning APA icon_cheers.gif )
3. cdbrown - confirmed yank brown ale 5.9% or yank pale ale 5.1%
4. sinkas?
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel - confirmed, APA from fathers day brew in PET now unless i get something else done beforehand
7. spoonta
8. Evil G - confirmed (T.B.A. maybe some type of lager or possibly a Bees Knees?) 
9. jyo- confirmed- soft blonde or pumpkin ale.
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap - confirmed either pilsner or belgium blonde 
11. biggo
12. NME


----------



## cdbrown (14/10/11)

biggo said:


> Will glass bottles do ?


Well following from sinkas post I guess it's PET only. Don't you have a carton of empty PETs Sean? You should have picked one up when keifer was selling them in August. I'll check my stocks and may be able to sell you a box.


----------



## keifer33 (14/10/11)

Dont fear I have more. if you need some ill drop them off with the other stuff biggo


----------



## Fodder (14/10/11)

Are dodgy extract brews accepted or will i get laughed out of the joint?

Well, im not so sure its that dodgy, bottled last weekend and is perhaps quite drinkable...


----------



## cdbrown (14/10/11)

All types of brews are welcome - just ask that it's drinkable and not infected. Nothing wrong with extract


----------



## keifer33 (14/10/11)

Come on down fodder. Dont feel cause ur extract brewing its instantly dodgy. If it is truly dodgy you still.have heaps of time to brew a new batch.


----------



## mfeighan (14/10/11)

I've tasted some bloody good extract brews before, no need to be ashamed  
I've also tasted some below average AG brews


----------



## thanme (14/10/11)

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably a comp winning APA icon_cheers.gif )
3. cdbrown - confirmed yank brown ale 5.9% or yank pale ale 5.1%
4. sinkas - confirmed
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel - confirmed, APA from fathers day brew in PET now unless i get something else done beforehand
7. spoonta
8. Evil G - confirmed (T.B.A. maybe some type of lager or possibly a Bees Knees?) 
9. jyo- confirmed- soft blonde or pumpkin ale.
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap - confirmed either pilsner or belgium blonde
11. biggo - confirmed - Braggot or Pale ale
12. NME - confirmed (dunno yet!)


biggo - please make a braggot!! I experimented with one earlier in the year, and although it was awesome, I have no idea how close to the idea of a braggot it was (having only ever read about them, not tried one), so I'd be keen to try yours!

Personally I'm liking the idea of a smaller swap, simple because it cuts a bit fine with my batch size when we do the whole 24. Not enough room for error IMO ;P


----------



## keifer33 (14/10/11)

This has had a massive coming together in less than 24 hours.  I will have a chat to spoonta and bizier but if we can hunt down 3 more people to fill the remaining spots we will be a full case go.

Next up is a location to hold the swap. I would love to host but cant fit everyone in my minature back yard but can bring a portakeg(9lt) and food. If anyone puts there hand up to host it would be grand and all the other swappers will be grateful. We need to get the hombrew social scene kranking in WA!


----------



## jyo (15/10/11)

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably a comp winning APA )
3. cdbrown - confirmed yank brown ale 5.9% or yank pale ale 5.1%
4. sinkas - confirmed
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel - confirmed, APA from fathers day brew in PET now unless i get something else done beforehand
7. spoonta
8. Evil G - confirmed (T.B.A. maybe some type of lager or possibly a Bees Knees?) 
9. jyo- confirmed- soft blonde or pumpkin ale.
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap - confirmed either pilsner or belgium blonde
11. biggo - confirmed - Braggot or Pale ale
12. NME - confirmed (dunno yet!)
13. Fodder (?) 

This is looking good. Do we cap the number at 15, or let it ride? I'll see about hosting, but it's probably not going to happen.
Cheers.


----------



## markymoo (15/10/11)

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably a comp winning APA )
3. cdbrown - confirmed yank brown ale 5.9% or yank pale ale 5.1%
4. sinkas - confirmed
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel - confirmed, APA from fathers day brew in PET now unless i get something else done beforehand
7. spoonta
8. Evil G - confirmed (T.B.A. maybe some type of lager or possibly a Bees Knees?)
9. jyo- confirmed- soft blonde or pumpkin ale.
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap - confirmed either pilsner or belgium blonde
11. biggo - confirmed - Braggot or Pale ale
12. NME - confirmed (dunno yet!)
13. Fodder (?) 
14. markymoo - ESB or Landlord (if you will have me  )

I will squeeze it in.


----------



## keifer33 (15/10/11)

I recon we just cap it at 15. Unfortunately we need to set a dead line otherwise if people are planning to brew only 15 beers then anymore will stuff it up. Bring on the swap!

EDIT: oh I just noticed what youve done there jyo, very sneaky listing a beer down for me to brew


----------



## mika (15/10/11)

You really need a location before you can get too excited. If a location's confirmed and the date's not the 17th of December, I'll be in.


----------



## jyo (15/10/11)

keifer33 said:


> EDIT: oh I just noticed what youve done there jyo, very sneaky listing a beer down for me to brew



Took you long enough :icon_cheers: 
15 it is then?
I just inquired with the missus about hosting for Sat 10th Dec, but initial response was overall not very promising... I'll try again tomorrow after some chocolate and a few drinks (for me that is, it helps with my confidence and tact  )...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/10/11)

jyo said:


> I just inquired with the missus about hosting for Sat 10th Dec, but initial response was overall not very promising... I'll try again tomorrow after some chocolate and a few drinks (for me that is, it helps with my confidence and tact  )...


She always says yes to me :icon_cheers: 
Nev


----------



## Fish13 (15/10/11)

too late to add my name to the list? If i can it will be either a tooheys old style or a porter.


----------



## jyo (15/10/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> She always says yes to me :icon_cheers:
> Nev



That explains everything!!! I come home from work, my things are missing and keg fridge is left open... <_<


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/10/11)

jyo said:


> That explains everything!!! I come home from work, my things are missing and keg fridge is left open... <_<


Sooooooory ! Mate watch out when your things are missing. :unsure: 
Nev


----------



## jyo (15/10/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Sooooooory ! Mate watch out when your things are missing. :unsure:
> Nev



Damn, stupid fat fingers. I meant thongs. Lacy ones.


----------



## Doogiechap (16/10/11)

Glad you made it to 15 fellas. I would have loved to be part of it but a severe lack of opportunity to brew as well as probably being interstate when the swap is on pretty much stopped me in my tracks. Looking forward to seeing some swap piccys and well done Mika in opening up your home for the swap h34r: 







:lol:


----------



## mika (17/10/11)

Onya Doogie, how about you move interstate, seem to spend most of your time over there.... and you can take the state's supply of Fursty Ferret with you.

Lack of oppurtunity to brew ? You should have made your control panel less complicated then you'd be right.


----------



## Jimboley (17/10/11)

keifer33 said:


> This has had a massive coming together in less than 24 hours.  I will have a chat to spoonta and bizier but if we can hunt down 3 more people to fill the remaining spots we will be a full case go.
> 
> Next up is a location to hold the swap. I would love to host but cant fit everyone in my minature back yard but can bring a portakeg(9lt) and food. If anyone puts there hand up to host it would be grand and all the other swappers will be grateful. We need to get the hombrew social scene kranking in WA!




Location-
As previously offered, we can use my place.... I live down in Port Kennedy so i understand it's a mission to drive to. But isnt everywhere in WA?
We live about 5 mins drive from the Warnbro train station... if that helps?
Better then nothing I suppose?


----------



## sinkas (17/10/11)

I probably woudlnt mind having the swapo at my place , but I cant be fucked hainvg the pissup, so you are all welcome to come here and swap , but I wont be putting ona gastro-lunch. so itwoudl be venue use, and byo everything


----------



## cdbrown (17/10/11)

I will check with the Mrs. Should have my bar up and running by then as well. Weekend of the 9-10? 3 min walk from East Guildford station, a few more mins walk to the Rose and Crown and a little bit further to get to Alfred's burger joint.


----------



## mika (17/10/11)

Ooo... I'm liking that option. And Guildford's a little more centrally located than Port Kennedy


----------



## Spoonta (17/10/11)

me to mate keen to check that bar out if you need ahand to get it finshed in time let me know


----------



## Spoonta (17/10/11)

ya me to not to far from me


----------



## Fodder (17/10/11)

Looking more likely that I'll be able to say hello to some fellow WA brewers. 

I cant confirm until location and date are set, as I get married in a month and will be overseas for a week or so after that...

Gonna try my hand at a stove top BIAB AG - Coopers Pale Ale this weekend. So if it all works out as planned thats what I'll be bringing along...

Which reminds me. Must pick up some booze on the way home tonight, theres yeast to be recultured...


----------



## Fish13 (17/10/11)

I'm in bunbury but dont mind easy destination such as fremantle or gosnell's/maddington area.


----------



## keifer33 (24/10/11)

Anymore updates gents on a potential location?


----------



## Fish13 (24/10/11)

Fodder said:


> Are dodgy extract brews accepted or will i get laughed out of the joint?
> 
> Well, im not so sure its that dodgy, bottled last weekend and is perhaps quite drinkable...



Fodder.

i'm a newvby to this aswell and some of my beers are kits...... 

I'm tempted to get a homebrand goo can and see if i can make it taste nice......

fish


----------



## Fish13 (24/10/11)

keifer33 said:


> Anymore updates gents on a potential location?



If we could get people write there suburb down we could go from there?

I'm 2 hours away from everyone so it doesn't matter for me *except for jimboley* he is 5 minutes up the road in port kennedy.


----------



## jyo (27/10/11)

Hey guys. I just had a read back through and we officially hit 15 with Mika, though fish13 seems keen as to get in on this and it would really suck for him to miss out.
So can we include fish and then definitely cap it at 16 now? Will having to supply 16 beers be a problem for anyone?
I guess someone has to raise their hand now and offer a definite location. My place is out, but so far we have-
a Sinkas for swap only (Freo area)
b cdbrown Guildford (3 minute stagger from train station with new bar set up, oh this does sound good )
c Jimobley (Port Kennedy)

So it looks like this:

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably something infected)
3. cdbrown - confirmed yank brown ale 5.9% or yank pale ale 5.1%
4. sinkas - confirmed
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel - confirmed, APA from fathers day brew in PET now unless i get something else done beforehand
7. spoonta
8. Evil G - confirmed (T.B.A. maybe some type of lager or possibly a Bees Knees?)
9. jyo- confirmed- saaz blonde
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap - confirmed either pilsner or belgium blonde
11. biggo - confirmed - Braggot or Pale ale
12. NME - confirmed (dunno yet!)
13. Fodder (?) 
14. markymoo - ESB or Landlord (if you will have me  )
15. Mika
16. Fish13


----------



## sinkas (27/10/11)

Fodder said:


> Are dodgy extract brews accepted or will i get laughed out of the joint?
> 
> Well, im not so sure its that dodgy, bottled last weekend and is perhaps quite drinkable...



If it not drinkable then its not acceptable, there have been many weird and wacky beers in the swap over the years, and that is fien, but If you know its no good dont submit it

In the past it worked such that if your beer failed then you are require dto proved a commerical equivalent craft beer 

I am hoping CDbrown or mika put their hand up for a proper case swap day


----------



## cdbrown (27/10/11)

sinkas said:


> If it not drinkable then its not acceptable, there have been many weird and wacky beers in the swap over the years, and that is fien, but If you know its no good dont submit it
> 
> In the past it worked such that if your beer failed then you are require dto proved a commerical equivalent craft beer
> 
> I am hoping CDbrown or mika put their hand up for a proper case swap day



Sorry - dropped the ball on this one. Will put it to the boss today and hopefully get back a bit later. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mika (28/10/11)

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably something infected)
3. cdbrown - confirmed yank brown ale 5.9% or yank pale ale 5.1%
4. sinkas - confirmed
5. Bizier
6. malt_shovel - confirmed, APA from fathers day brew in PET now unless i get something else done beforehand
7. spoonta
8. Evil G - confirmed (T.B.A. maybe some type of lager or possibly a Bees Knees?)
9. jyo- confirmed- saaz blonde
10. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap - confirmed either pilsner or belgium blonde
11. biggo - confirmed - Braggot or Pale ale
12. NME - confirmed (dunno yet!)
13. Fodder (?) 
14. markymoo - ESB or Landlord (if you will have me  )
15. Fish13

I never said yes or put my name on a list.... yet <_< 
I can see why the dictatorial rule of the capn' was preferred by many and resulted in an excellent case swap soiree


----------



## cdbrown (28/10/11)

It's on - case swap in Guildford on the weekend of 10/11 December.


----------



## keifer33 (28/10/11)

Well done cdbrown your a champ!


----------



## jyo (28/10/11)

Absolutely. Thanks for offering up your home, cd. Can't wait for this, gents. Brewed mine today, ready to pitch yeast tomorrow. 
Not sure about Keifer's infected contribution, though......  
Cheers.


----------



## keifer33 (28/10/11)

Haha thanks for the confidence there jyo. I will be brewing mine on Sunday arvo.


----------



## jyo (28/10/11)

keifer33 said:


> Haha thanks for the confidence there jyo. I will be brewing mine on Sunday arvo.



 
Seriously looking forward, mate.


----------



## thanme (29/10/11)

Awesome!
If all goes well, I'll probably be moving house that weekend, but I will make it for at least the swap portion!! Brewed mine yesterday and will be pitching the yeast today! Looking forward to it.


----------



## mfeighan (29/10/11)

sweet i should actually be back in town that day


----------



## Bizier (29/10/11)

Good on you CD!

I will be brewing a low OG brown either tomorrow or next weekend, and if it is good, then I might use that, if it is average, I will sort something else.


----------



## Fish13 (29/10/11)

NME said:


> Awesome!
> If all goes well, I'll probably be moving house that weekend, but I will make it for at least the swap portion!! Brewed mine yesterday and will be pitching the yeast today! Looking forward to it.



i better pull my finger out and start on mine.....


----------



## Spoonta (29/10/11)

thanks cbrown I will bre a english pale ale soory guys dont know how to do the cut and paste thing


----------



## Edgewater (30/10/11)

Mikey said:


> Confirmation list-
> 
> 1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
> 2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably a comp winning APA icon_cheers.gif )
> ...


----------



## malt_shovel (30/10/11)

Bugger, I am down south that weekend for a wedding, so will have to cancel. 

That should bring the numbers back to 15 with Edge included.




jyo said:


> So it looks like this:
> 
> 1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
> 2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably something infected)
> ...



Edit for removing Mika...


----------



## markymoo (30/10/11)

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably something infected)
3. cdbrown - confirmed yank brown ale 5.9% or yank pale ale 5.1%
4. sinkas - confirmed
5. Bizier
6. spoonta
7. Evil G - confirmed (T.B.A. maybe some type of lager or possibly a Bees Knees?)
8. jyo- confirmed- saaz blonde
9. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap - confirmed either pilsner or belgium blonde
10. biggo - confirmed - Braggot or Pale ale
11. NME - confirmed (dunno yet!)
12. Fodder (?)
13. markymoo - Red Ale that works
14. Fish13
15. Edge

Just because everyone else is updating thir beers


----------



## Spoonta (30/10/11)

cbrown do you want kegs of beer to drink on the day I can bring my party set up if you like


----------



## Fish13 (30/10/11)

ah ****. the brew i was planning for this day is fubar.

I had the scales in lbs not grams. so i am going to have a ery sickly sweet brew i think on my hands.

WIll remake it this time and make sure the scales are in grams. I will head off and get some calibrated weights _from the local coke dealer_ and make sure its all good

to save it before i bottle it i cold dry hop with fuggles??


----------



## keifer33 (30/10/11)

Put up a bit more info on your recipe and some gravities etc see if we can come up with something to save it.


----------



## Fish13 (30/10/11)

og was 1040 @ 43 degree's 10l batch

800ml liquid dark malt 
300ml liquid light malt
30g (i added 0.03lb) caramunich
14g northern brewer (.014lb added)
10g Fuggles (0.010lb)

I just had a whiff and it has a nose hair burning smell to it and it is a day away from bottling.

i was thinking of adding 5g of fuggles and 5 grams of northern brewer to it before i do should i have a small taste of the beer as it is now?


----------



## keifer33 (30/10/11)

whats the gravity currently?
also any idea of the aa% of the hops?

actually even more questions.

how long where the hops boiled for?
was the liquid malt just the normal stuff so are we talking 800g and 300g cause most of the software measures it by weight?


----------



## Fish13 (31/10/11)

keifer33 said:


> whats the gravity currently?
> also any idea of the aa% of the hops?
> 
> actually even more questions.
> ...



I missed .250lb of dextrose too

current gravity is 1014
fuggles is 5.7aa% brewcraft hops.
Northern Brewer no idea no aa% on the bag but once again i belive it is from brew craft so it would be between 8 and 10%

normal liquid malt and i plugged 800g and 300g as I noticed no ml option..

the grains were steeped in the liquid for 30 minutes

the wort was heated to 90 and then the hops were added at 40 mins Northern Brewer and then 10mins fuggles and then rested for 10. chilled to 20 degree's then into the fermenter.

The recipe i followed was very vague and the LHBS had problems with there phones. SO i can not elaborate on the recipe 

But thats all from my brew notes on the day.


----------



## keifer33 (31/10/11)

Hmm seems the recipe with the lbs has stuffed things up. This is what I get for a 10lt batch

0.03 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 1 2.4 % 
0.80 kg Dark Liquid Extract (34.5 EBC) Extract 2 64.5 % 
0.30 kg Pale Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 3 24.2 % 
0.11 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 4 8.9 % 
6.35 g Northern Brewer [9.00 %] - Boil 40.0 min Hop 5 15.0 IBUs 
4.53 g Fuggles [5.70 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 2.8 IBUs 

Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 18.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.8 IBUs


So it seems like a mild of some description but I would be cautious about bottling too soon as it suggests around 1008 for a finished gravity but that really depends on the yeast etc.

Also I think you need a bigger batch than 10 lts as by my calcs 15 x 740ml bottles is a tad over 11lts finished volume so better get brewing on a bigger batch me thinks.


----------



## Fish13 (31/10/11)

keifer33 said:


> Hmm seems the recipe with the lbs has stuffed things up. This is what I get for a 10lt batch
> 
> 0.03 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 1 2.4 %
> 0.80 kg Dark Liquid Extract (34.5 EBC) Extract 2 64.5 %
> ...



this is from my brew mate


Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (P): 2.1
Alcohol (ABV): 3.88 %
Colour (SRM): 8.1 (EBC): 16.0
Bitterness (IBU): 19.0 (Average)

65.2% Liquid Malt Extract - Dark
24.45% Liquid Malt Extract - Light
9.29% Dextrose
1.06% Caramunich I

0.6 g/L Northern Brewer (9.6% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (First Wort)
0.5 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (First Wort)

yeah i made a small mistake but a mild lager should be okay i think i used S-23 so i will keep an eye on it. 4 points on the sg surely wont hurt when i bottle....

Thanks for you help kiefer


----------



## Spoonta (1/11/11)

bump


----------



## Philthy79 (1/11/11)

hey guys, 

I've met keifer33 and jyo off here now (thgrough buying and selling) and will try to make this next year..

Phil


----------



## jyo (1/11/11)

Philthy79 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I've met keifer33 and jyo off here now (thgrough buying and selling) and will try to make this next year..
> 
> Phil



Hey Phil. Check your PM's regarding brewday, mate.
Cheers.


----------



## Jimboley (3/11/11)

cdbrown said:


> It's on - case swap in Guildford on the weekend of 10/11 December.




woop woop!

See ya'll there :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Spoonta (3/11/11)

bottled last night cant what


----------



## jyo (3/11/11)

Spoonta said:


> bottled last night cant what



Good stuff. Mine should be bottled end of next week.


----------



## sinkas (3/11/11)

SO is the swap on the 10th or the 11th?


----------



## Spoonta (4/11/11)

if any one wants pet bottles let me know


----------



## thanme (4/11/11)

Spoonta said:


> if any one wants pet bottles let me know




I wouldn't mind taking some if you have any to spare!! I don't tend to use them anymore except for these swaps


----------



## Fodder (4/11/11)

So whats the general dealio here gents?

I'll be bottling this weekend, so I need to put at least 15 PETs aside for this swap...? I'll need to organise some sort of beer carrying device that will not look too obvious for the train...and they wont be cold by the time I get there, will that matter.

And Guildford on the 11th being the Sunday? I assume someone will PM details to us all once confirmed?

Sorry for the noob questions, but I kinda don't know what to expect...

im guessing a bit of this :drinks: and maybe even :icon_drunk: or  and if it really gets out of hand :icon_vomit:


----------



## cdbrown (4/11/11)

Date not set in stone yet - but it will be the weekend 10-11. Been busy as the wife gave birth to my new assistant brewer on Monday. Managed to finish construction of the bar the Sunday morning which was mighty kind of the little fella to hold on till that was done. Trying to find some spare time to sand all the jarrah back smooth before applying laquer. 

Are there any preferences as to which day would suit (or not suit)?

Fodder do you have the coopers box the pet's came in (assuming they are the PETs being used? Easy to carry it in there. Got my CPBF delivered today so am now able to fill my bottles directly from keg the day or so before the meet.


----------



## jyo (4/11/11)

Firstly, congrats to you and your missus on the bubs, cd! Great work.
I would personally prefer the Saturday, but that is simply because I am a soft when it comes to recovering from piss ups these days 
Cheers


----------



## malt_shovel (4/11/11)

cdbrown said:


> ... Been busy as the wife gave birth to my new assistant brewer on Monday. Managed to finish construction of the bar the Sunday morning which was mighty kind of the little fella to hold on till that was done. Trying to find some spare time to sand all the jarrah back smooth before applying laquer.



COngrats mate, that is awesome news. If you need a hand getting a few things sanded, give me a shout.

Cheers


----------



## Fish13 (4/11/11)

Congrats on the new helper cdbown!

I got 2 little girls and the missus brewing 2 more and she will be very heavily laden come dec.

Hit a brickwall at the moment as i think i may have a dud yeast... will try to see if it pics up.


----------



## mfeighan (5/11/11)

making this today for the swap, will be kegging -> bottling this one

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=837064

any recommendations on fermenting temps, was thinking 20 deg for 4 days and slowly ramping up to 25 to get full attenuation


----------



## Spoonta (5/11/11)

good work on the new born cb and if you need a hand on the sanding let me know also do you want me to bring a keg


----------



## cdbrown (6/11/11)

I will not say no to those that want to bring along a keg.

Belt sanded the top and now need to do a little tidying up, puttying the holes and then it's ready for the first coat. Hardest bit will be cleaning up all the dust in the bar due to the belt sander - it's on everything.


----------



## Spoonta (6/11/11)

thats why I bought a dust extractor for mine I will bring a keg what about food mate


----------



## Spoonta (6/11/11)

and ya the sat works better for me


----------



## Bizier (6/11/11)

Big congrats CD.

I am still to brew mine, but I grabbed my grain and also have an angry yeast starter that I have stepped today. Last week was 60 hrs, so I was spent this weekend. Will brew asap!

As I am close, I will also offer to bring a keg if I have anything worth drinking.


----------



## markymoo (6/11/11)

irish red ale brewed, lets hope its a good'un


----------



## Jimboley (9/11/11)

Spoonta said:


> if any one wants pet bottles let me know




I still have 3 boxes of them I bought new for this occasion....
$15 for 15x 740mL PET Coopers bottles.


Any takers??


----------



## Jimboley (9/11/11)

cdbrown said:


> I will not say no to those that want to bring along a keg.
> 
> Belt sanded the top and now need to do a little tidying up, puttying the holes and then it's ready for the first coat. Hardest bit will be cleaning up all the dust in the bar due to the belt sander - it's on everything.




I'll should be able knock up a keg for us all by then.

Any requests?
Do you want Blondes, Reds, Bruenetts or blacks?
...Beers not strippers!


----------



## Fish13 (9/11/11)

i have family function on saturday . I still want to swap some beers and get some feed back.

I may have to make some arrangements with someone if it goes ahead on saturday the 1oth


----------



## Spoonta (9/11/11)

James do a red as I am doing a wheat cbrown what about food mate


----------



## Jimboley (10/11/11)

Spoonta said:


> James do a red as I am doing a wheat cbrown what about food mate




All-righty then,
One Spencer Rednut Ale coming up.


----------



## sinkas (10/11/11)

SO am I right in thinking we still dont ahve the date set?
Jimboley I woudl take a box of bottles, but do I need to coem to pt kennedy to get them?


----------



## cdbrown (11/11/11)

I'm leaning towards Sunday so Evil G (my brother) is available and would also mean fish13 can make it as well. If nobody has plans for the Sunday we could make it then. Might also keep me out of the dog house as being on sunday would reduce the likelihood of it being a massive piss up.


----------



## keifer33 (11/11/11)

Sunday sounds like a go to me


----------



## Fish13 (11/11/11)

Sweet i am im 

the brew is a dark english bitter ale. just had a sip while doing a SG and wow the bitterness hits you like the smile on Miranda kerrs face.


----------



## mfeighan (11/11/11)

Mother in law to be's 60th birthday is on sunday :-( 
wil try to arrange dropping off the case b4 hand. just checked on the swap beer yeast has been crawling out of the fermenter


----------



## Jimboley (11/11/11)

sinkas said:


> SO am I right in thinking we still dont ahve the date set?
> Jimboley I woudl take a box of bottles, but do I need to coem to pt kennedy to get them?




I can meet you at the shop still.
I work 9-3 most weekdays just around the corner from the shop.
Arrange a time via PM.


----------



## Spoonta (11/11/11)

sunday it is then better book the monday of work


----------



## cdbrown (22/11/11)

Spoonta said:


> James do a red as I am doing a wheat cbrown what about food mate



What's the normal go for these things? First swap so not sure what usually happens.


----------



## Spoonta (23/11/11)

we all bring a plate and the host puts on the main lunch but I think we should all chip in some coin for cbrown as he is giving up his house all us miss fits


----------



## cdbrown (23/11/11)

I think I can rustle up some food to chuck on the bbq - chicken wings, lamb chops and snags sound ok?


----------



## Fish13 (23/11/11)

Sounds like a plan!

SHould we bring a plate with ours beers?


----------



## cdbrown (23/11/11)

Only if the plate has some food on it! There's only 2.5wks to go so can everyone please confirm what beers you'll be swapping and if you are just coming for the swap part or will also be eating. Do people prefer a kick off around 12 with a later lunch or kick off around 2 with snacks in the arvo and an early dinner? Also add to the list if you plan to bring a keg so I know what space I need in the keezer or ice for the esky. I'll have the American Brown Ale, American Pale Ale and Aussie Pale Ale on tap in the bar. I will have the PET CPBF set up if anyone needs to do some bottle fills on the day.

If you are unable to attend the swap, but still want to participate, let me know and we can work out the best time to drop off the beers and then collect your swap case.

Make sure all your swap bottles are clearly labelled with AHB name, beer style, abv. If it's a fresh beer that should be conditioned first also put that on the label.

1. Jimboley- confirmed, rad dry stout.
2. keifer33 - confirmed (probably something infected)
3. cdbrown - confirmed american brown ale 5.9%
4. sinkas - confirmed
5. Bizier
6. spoonta - english pale ale
7. Evil G - confirmed (T.B.A. maybe some type of lager or possibly a Bees Knees?)
8. jyo- confirmed- saaz blonde
9. Mikey - even if i cant make it am keen to do a swap - confirmed belgium blonde
10. biggo - confirmed - Braggot or Pale ale
11. NME - confirmed (dunno yet!)
12. Fodder (?)
13. markymoo - Red Ale that works
14. Fish13 - dark english bitter ale
15. Edge

Bar is complete as shown in the bar room design link in my sig. I am yet to hook up the taps (fosters has a leak between the beer line and flooded lines somewhere in the font (hoping it's just at the back of the tap), heineken tap needs to be tightened to the font. But I plan to have the 5 taps available and 2 picnic taps. Beer engines won't be up and running I don't think. Still have plenty of cleaning to do in the room which I hope to get done this weekend, then I'll mount the 51" plasma (which I haven't purchased) and get the arcade machine working correctly. Need to get an antenna and put that up as well but may just use an indoor one.


----------



## keifer33 (23/11/11)

I recon around 2 would be a brilliant time to start as there is UFC in the morning . I have started a fresh list just for everyone to confirm their attendance and what they are swapping so everyone can plan accordingly.

1. Jimboley - 
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown
4. sinkas -
5. Bizier - 
6. spoonta - 
7. Evil G - 
8. jyo - 
9. Mikey - 
10. biggo -
11. NME -
12. Fodder - 
13. markymoo -
14. Fish13 - 
15. Edge - 

I am happy to take the reins on organising to actually swap all the beers. Labeling them with your AHB nickname and your real name cause its a nightmare to work out who everyone is...maybe we can have some name tags on the day aswell to make identification possible.


----------



## cdbrown (23/11/11)

keifer33 said:


> I am happy to take the reins on organising to actually swap all the beers. Labeling them with your AHB nickname and your real name cause its a nightmare to work out who everyone is...maybe we can have some name tags on the day aswell to make identification possible.



Good idea - I have big trouble in remembering peoples names at the best of times. Will pick up a packet of sticky labels which can be used for name tags. So please people, make sure to label the bottles with both names.

As people confirm I'll PM the address and contact details.


----------



## Fish13 (23/11/11)

too easy but i look like my avatar.

i just started the bottling stage of mine. so it maybe ready to drink on the day....


----------



## cdbrown (23/11/11)

Update the list fish13


----------



## Fish13 (23/11/11)

keifer33 said:


> I recon around 2 would be a brilliant time to start as there is UFC in the morning  . I have started a fresh list just for everyone to confirm their attendance and what they are swapping so everyone can plan accordingly.
> 
> 1. Jimboley -
> 2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
> ...



will glady bring a plate of food. will try the choc stout browny's


----------



## Spoonta (23/11/11)

Spoonta aka Michael swap beer english pale ale keg for the day a wheat beer will need ice bath please or can bring my own set up if need be


----------



## cdbrown (23/11/11)

1. Jimboley -
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas -
5. Bizier -
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G -
8. jyo -
9. Mikey - swapping (not attending)
10. biggo -
11. NME -
12. Fodder -
13. markymoo -
14. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
15. Edge -


----------



## markymoo (23/11/11)

1. Jimboley -
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas -
5. Bizier -
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G -
8. jyo -
9. Mikey - swapping (not attending)
10. biggo -
11. NME -
12. Fodder -
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
15. Edge -


----------



## jyo (23/11/11)

Counting down.

1. Jimboley -
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas -
5. Bizier -
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G -
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along 
9. Mikey - swapping (not attending)
10. biggo -
11. NME -
12. Fodder -
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
15. Edge -


----------



## Fish13 (23/11/11)

jyo said:


> Counting down.
> 
> 1. Jimboley -
> 2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
> ...




Dont forget my hops jyo


----------



## jyo (23/11/11)

fish13 said:


> Dont forget my hops jyo



What hops? Who are you?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier (24/11/11)

1. Jimboley -
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas -
5. Bizier - Trying to attend swap (roster pending) - Brown Eye Ale
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G -
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along sad.gif
9. Mikey - swapping (not attending)
10. biggo -
11. NME -
12. Fodder -
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
15. Edge -


----------



## thanme (24/11/11)

I'll be in the process of moving house, so I won't be able to stay too long. Beer is coming along nicely though 


1. Jimboley -
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas -
5. Bizier - Trying to attend swap (roster pending) - Brown Eye Ale
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G -
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along sad.gif
9. Mikey - swapping (not attending)
10. biggo -
11. NME - attending for just the swap - Spring Ale
12. Fodder -
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
15. Edge -


----------



## Jimboley (24/11/11)

keifer33 said:


> I recon around 2 would be a brilliant time to start as there is UFC in the morning . I have started a fresh list just for everyone to confirm their attendance and what they are swapping so everyone can plan accordingly.
> 
> 1. Jimboley - Attending swap- Dry Stout
> 2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
> ...


----------



## cdbrown (24/11/11)

1. Jimboley - Attending swap- Dry Stout
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas -
5. Bizier - Trying to attend swap (roster pending) - Brown Eye Ale
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G -
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along sad.gif
9. Mikey - swapping (not attending)
10. biggo -
11. NME - attending for just the swap - Spring Ale
12. Fodder -
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
15. Edge -


----------



## Fish13 (24/11/11)

so 2pm rock up?


----------



## cdbrown (24/11/11)

Yep


----------



## mfeighan (24/11/11)

1. Jimboley - Attending swap- Dry Stout
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas -
5. Bizier - Trying to attend swap (roster pending) - Brown Eye Ale
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G -
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along sad.gif
9. Mikey - Belgium Blonde - swapping (not attending)
10. biggo -
11. NME - attending for just the swap - Spring Ale
12. Fodder -
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
15. Edge -


----------



## Edgewater (25/11/11)

1. Jimboley - Attending swap- Dry Stout
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas -
5. Bizier - Trying to attend swap (roster pending) - Brown Eye Ale
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G -
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along sad.gif
9. Mikey - Belgium Blonde - swapping (not attending)
10. biggo -
11. NME - attending for just the swap - Spring Ale
12. Fodder -
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
15. Edge - attending - American IPA


----------



## Jimboley (25/11/11)

1. Jimboley - Attending swap - Dry Stout (keg of Spencers Ranga Ale)
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas -
5. Bizier - Trying to attend swap (roster pending) - Brown Eye Ale
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G -
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along sad.gif
9. Mikey - Belgium Blonde - swapping (not attending)
10. biggo -
11. NME - attending for just the swap - Spring Ale
12. Fodder -
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
15. Edge - attending - American IPA


----------



## Fish13 (27/11/11)

Just bottled mine today. Might be a bit low on carbonation but it shouldnt matter to much. I would give it a 2 weeks after recieving before opening though....


----------



## biggo (27/11/11)

1. Jimboley - Attending swap - Dry Stout (keg of Spencers Ranga Ale)
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas -
5. Bizier - Trying to attend swap (roster pending) - Brown Eye Ale
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G -
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along sad.gif
9. Mikey - Belgium Blonde - swapping (not attending)
10. biggo - Attending - APA - maybe some braggot/mead also 
11. NME - attending for just the swap - Spring Ale
12. Fodder -
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
15. Edge - attending - American IPA


----------



## Spoonta (28/11/11)

a mead cool


----------



## sinkas (30/11/11)

1. Jimboley - Attending swap - Dry Stout (keg of Spencers Ranga Ale)
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas - Attending swap - Kiwi pale ale - wont bring a keg, will bring some beer of some sort
5. Bizier - Trying to attend swap (roster pending) - Brown Eye Ale
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G -
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along sad.gif
9. Mikey - Belgium Blonde - swapping (not attending)
10. biggo - Attending - APA - maybe some braggot/mead also 
11. NME - attending for just the swap - Spring Ale
12. Fodder -
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
15. Edge - attending - American IPA


----------



## sinkas (30/11/11)

What time is the Swap, currently I will struggle to get there before 2pm

I will try and smoke a coupe of beer brined chooks to bring along


----------



## Bizier (30/11/11)

1. Jimboley - Attending swap - Dry Stout (keg of Spencers Ranga Ale)
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas - Attending swap - Kiwi pale ale - wont bring a keg, will bring some beer of some sort
5. Bizier - Not attending swap (sorry) - Brown Eye Ale
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G -
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along sad.gif
9. Mikey - Belgium Blonde - swapping (not attending)
10. biggo - Attending - APA - maybe some braggot/mead also
11. NME - attending for just the swap - Spring Ale
12. Fodder -
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
15. Edge - attending - American IPA


----------



## cdbrown (30/11/11)

Kick-off for the day is 2pm. Will do the swap a little later when everyone arrives (or there abouts).


----------



## keifer33 (30/11/11)

Looks like a good list of beers. Wonder what Fodder and EvilG are upto?


----------



## cdbrown (30/11/11)

Evil G has a beez neez type brew dry hopped with nelson - well that's what he was planning on.


----------



## sinkas (30/11/11)

cdbrown If you want to use the turkey frier, like is tradition, let me know, youll probably need it before swap day though


----------



## mika (30/11/11)

What smoker you got Sinkas ?

Bizier - You rostered on again ?


----------



## Fodder (30/11/11)

Sorry folks but I'm going to have to pass this time around.

I hate being the guy who bails at the last minute, but hope you all have a great session...

Cheers!


----------



## mika (30/11/11)

Yet enough + for the dictatorship


----------



## cdbrown (30/11/11)

1. Jimboley - Attending swap - Dry Stout (keg of Spencers Ranga Ale)
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas - Attending swap - Kiwi pale ale - wont bring a keg, will bring some beer of some sort
5. Edge - attending - American IPA
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G - attending swap - honey wheat with nelson hops
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along sad.gif
9. biggo - Attending - APA - maybe some braggot/mead also
10. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
11. NME - attending for just the swap - Spring Ale
12. Mikey - Belgium Blonde - swapping (not attending)
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Bizier - Not attending swap (sorry) - Brown Eye Ale
15. Fodder - OUT

So we've got an open slot. We can leave it as 14 and take 2 bottles of the same type?

sinkas - What is this turkey friar you speak of?


----------



## sinkas (30/11/11)

You cant just bail out,
the rules are, and they are simple:
If you cant brew a beer then you bring a supplementary commercial beer, 
If you cant make the swap, get a courier to deliver your contribution

Mika I have a brinkmann cookncajun, gas fired smoker

oh and please it is my suggestion that the host gets a nice bomber of craft beer for his efforts


----------



## Bizier (1/12/11)

mika said:


> Bizier - You rostered on again ?


I have to say that they are meticuous when it comes to squashing any social activities I might have. I should be able to make the Dec meet after work though.

On that note, does anyone want a ticket to Grinderman on the 5th? Apparently I can't make that either.


----------



## jyo (4/12/11)

Ok, knocked up a label...
I am a little challenged with many programs, so this is the best I've got 


View attachment Case_swap.doc


----------



## keifer33 (4/12/11)

jyo said:


> Ok, knocked up a label...
> I am a little challenged with many programs, so this is the best I've got
> 
> 
> View attachment 50668



Like thats just like totally like awesome jyo


----------



## jyo (4/12/11)

Yea, like. It's kinda like cool and stuff!


----------



## keifer33 (4/12/11)

Well I am going to have to bottle condition bottle and not keg then bottle as all my gas like leaked out of its bottle. Hopefully all the hops don't block up the bottling wand...


----------



## jyo (4/12/11)

keifer33 said:


> Well I am going to have to bottle condition bottle and not keg then bottle as all my gas like leaked out of its bottle. Hopefully all the hops don't block up the bottling wand...




That sux, mate. Happened to me a few years ago with a faulty PRV while carbing overnight. Gas bottle empty overnight


----------



## cdbrown (5/12/11)

keifer33 said:


> Well I am going to have to bottle condition bottle and not keg then bottle as all my gas like leaked out of its bottle. Hopefully all the hops don't block up the bottling wand...



You can borrow my spare gas bottle if you like?


----------



## cdbrown (5/12/11)

jyo said:


> Ok, knocked up a label...
> I am a little challenged with many programs, so this is the best I've got
> 
> 
> View attachment 50668




A lot better than my planned sticky label with the details hand written.


----------



## markymoo (5/12/11)

too much time on hands?


----------



## keifer33 (5/12/11)

Thanks for the offer for the bottle craig but dont wanna risk anymore gas til I test everything properly.


----------



## jyo (5/12/11)

markymoo said:


> too much time on hands?



Brilliant!


----------



## biggo (7/12/11)

So is it i Sunday ?? or Saturady ?? I am so confused ??


----------



## cdbrown (7/12/11)

Can't be too confusing (or you been drinking too much mead).

Sunday at 2pm (post #108 on).

Bottled up mine the other night and sorted out Kurt's beer last night.


----------



## keifer33 (7/12/11)

Well my batch is bottled and no hop cloggages to speak of. It will probably be about 3 weeks til they are carbed so really just after Xmas they should be good to go.


----------



## Spoonta (8/12/11)

labled mine up last night


----------



## cdbrown (8/12/11)

So - 14 swappers, 10 people hanging around for the arvo for a laugh, drink and some food. As already mentioned, I'll have some beer on tap, Jimboley and Spoonta are also planning on bringing a keg (will have room in the keezer for them). Would be handy if others could bring a few beers along to share/taste. I'll chuck beef on the webber, lamb chops and snaggers on the bbq. Sinkas was going to try and bring some chickens. Any chance of you guys arranging to bring some chips/nibbles, salad stuff and buns for 10 people?

Will have the 4-player arcade machine up and running for a laugh.


1. Jimboley - Attending swap - Dry Stout (keg of Spencers Ranga Ale)
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. sinkas - Attending swap - Kiwi pale ale - wont bring a keg, will bring some beer of some sort
5. Edge - attending - American IPA
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G - attending swap - honey wheat with nelson hops
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along sad.gif
9. biggo - Attending - APA - maybe some braggot/mead also
10. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
11. NME - attending for just the swap - Spring Ale
12. Mikey - Belgium Blonde - swapping (not attending)
13. markymoo - attending (but not staying long sorry, dont count me for foods) - Irish Red Ale
14. Bizier - Not attending swap (sorry) - Brown Eye Ale


----------



## keifer33 (8/12/11)

I will organise the buns, some beers and a few packets of snacks.


----------



## Spoonta (8/12/11)

I will bring some chips and stuff and some rolls


----------



## cdbrown (8/12/11)

keifer33 said:


> I will organise the buns, some beers and a few packets of snacks.


Cheers keifer




Spoonta said:


> I will bring some chips and stuff and some rolls


As you're already bringing a keg to share, no need for you to bring anything else mate.


----------



## Fish13 (8/12/11)

i'll bring a batch of stout brownies and i will be disappearing after a couple hours as i got a long journey that night..

No i am not a stoner


----------



## jyo (8/12/11)

fish13 said:


> i'll bring a batch of stout brownies and i will be disappearing after a couple hours as i got a long journey that night..
> 
> No i am not a stoner



Do not eat fishs' brownies....!

I'll bring some chips and dips along too.


----------



## cdbrown (9/12/11)

Does anyone have a faucet wrench? Can't seem to find mine and need to fix up two of the taps for Sunday.


----------



## sinkas (9/12/11)

I somehow screwed up my scheduling for this event, and thought it was on Saturday,
So I wont be attending the swap,
Ill be dropping off entries on sat arvo


----------



## ledgenko (9/12/11)

Hey Guys .... 

I am reasonably new to WA (see almost 12 months) ... Although I grew up on the Perth coast only leaving it 18 years ago after signing up to Army for 4 years .. anyway now I am back and I have been meaning to get out and meet you all at the monthly meetings but have had a crazy year including having to change my profession from being a Paramedic to being a forced semi retired kinda guy .. long story but I have ended up a heap DEAF .Great beer !!! 

I have been brewing for the last few years (started with cans in 98 but failed so quit) met up with a AG brewer in Brisy through work - went fishing and drank his beer and asked WTF ??? now I am obsessed ... I am building a new brewery which I hope will crack out 80l batches ... But what I want to do is make better beer ... and beer that others get a chance to drink and enjoy ... not simply quaff .. although I am very partial to having a good session ...

I ack you are having a XMAS case swap and although I would love to come to this one it falls out of the "relms of possibility" because of visitors.. I am curious to know though when the next meeting is ??? I am more than happy to bring a sample of my beers ( OK a keg because I hate bottling ) or maybe a 5 litre Carboy .... but more than likely a keg because life is better with a Keg :beerbang: 


Perhaps a 5% Nelson Sauvin "very pale" ale ... 


I am working on a Vanilla Imperial Stout (10%) for the Easter swap ... :drinks: something like the Vanilla Milk stout at the Indian Ocean Brewing at Mindarie keys ... freakin great beer !!!



Matt


----------



## cdbrown (9/12/11)

Next west coast brewers meeting is on monday night. Click the link in the sig for details.

Tell your visitors to come back another time and then you'll be able to come on Sunday.


----------



## cdbrown (9/12/11)

*Attending*
1. Jimboley - Attending swap - Dry Stout (keg of Spencers Ranga Ale)
2. keifer33 - Attending Swap. - 10 Min IPA
3. cdbrown - Swap Hoster. - American Brown (keg of APA, AusPA, ABA)
4. Fish13 - attending - dark english bitter
5. Edge - attending - American IPA
6. spoonta - attending swap - english pale ale (keg of wheat beer)
7. Evil G - attending swap - honey wheat with nelson hops
8. jyo - attending- blonde- I'll have to bring some commercial beer along sad.gif
9. biggo - Attending - APA - maybe some braggot/mead also

*Attending but not staying*
10. NME - attending for just the swap - Spring Ale
11. markymoo - attending for just the swap - Irish Red Ale

*Swapping but not attending*
12. Mikey - Not attending swap - Belgium Blonde
13. sinkas - Not attending swap - Kiwi pale ale
14. Bizier - Not attending swap - Brown Eye Ale


----------



## jyo (11/12/11)

Off to get the hair and nails done!


----------



## Edgewater (11/12/11)

jyo said:


> Off to get the hair and nails done!




Will raid the veggie patch this morning and bring along a fresh salad, glad to see we will have a "serving wench" with presentable hygienic hair and nails!


----------



## jyo (11/12/11)

Edge said:


> Will raid the veggie patch this morning and bring along a fresh salad, glad to see we will have a "serving wench" with presentable hygienic hair and nails!



:lol: I just wish I knew what everyone was wearing so as not to clash. Imagine the embarrassment if someone is wearing the same beer T-shirt


----------



## keifer33 (11/12/11)

There is a fairly good chance jyo. You will always have the birthday suit as a backup.


----------



## Fish13 (11/12/11)

keifer33 said:


> There is a fairly good chance jyo. You will always have the birthday suit as a backup.



just make sure to give it an iron first to get the wrinkles out.

cd

okay to park on the grass?


----------



## jyo (11/12/11)

keifer33 said:


> There is a fairly good chance jyo. You will always have the birthday suit as a backup.






fish13 said:


> just make sure to give it an iron first to get the wrinkles out.
> 
> cd
> 
> okay to park on the grass?




Sorted, fellas!


----------



## cdbrown (11/12/11)

Plenty of parking space on the grass.

Got 4 cartons for the swap already waiting for this arvo.


----------



## Bizier (11/12/11)

I hope you had fun kids. I'm really sore that I had to work. Would have liked to see some new faces.


----------



## Fish13 (12/12/11)

i just got home.

Cheers guys for the beers and cd for the house. Cute kids too mate!!!

i had a ball and wish i could of sample some of the beers on offer but didn't want to get breathalysed again...


----------



## thanme (12/12/11)

Yeah thanks a bunch! It was good fun. just bummed I couldn't stay longer.
Is someone going to organise a list of what's ready to drink when and maybe a tasting thread?? I know a few of them say on the bottle. Mine is ready now btw.


----------



## cdbrown (12/12/11)

Thanks to all that participated yesterday in the swap. Thanks to keifer for battling through the swap and getting totally confused (I like your idea of giving each batch a number on the lid) and the buns, spoonta for the mango wheat keg (recipe please), jimboley for the english red keg (was starting to get stuck into it when it got pulled from the keezer), edge for the great salad, evil g for looking after the roast lamb.

Was great putting nick names to faces to real names.

I'll be bringing Biz's case to tonight's meeting.
Mikey, sinkas - let me know when you plan on picking your cases up.


----------



## mfeighan (12/12/11)

gonna place an order with nev soon so will aim to be in the area wed/thurs evening
BTW it wasnt a belgium blonde i made, nfi what style belgium brunette?


----------



## jyo (12/12/11)

A big cheers to cd for hosting.
It was really great to meet a bunch of really top blokes and put more faces to names. I really wanted to kick on and keep going but couldn't.

If mine shows any signs of haze, you can blame spoonta for knocking over half of the bottles. This of course will have an affect on the whole batch h34r: 

+ 1 on getting the tasting thread up. Shall I do that tonight? I'm drinking Sinkas' right now....very nice.

Cheers.


----------



## Glenn Brown (12/12/11)

Great to meet and chat with you gents yesterday, and good work hosting Craig. I really enjoyed the beers on on offer too.

My brew is a bit young but fine to drink now. I wouldn't be tripping over myself to crack one open though :lol:


----------



## Spoonta (12/12/11)

great day guys and thanks cb for hoasting


----------



## Fish13 (12/12/11)

jyo said:


> A big cheers to cd for hosting.
> It was really great to meet a bunch of really top blokes and put more faces to names. I really wanted to kick on and keep going but couldn't.
> 
> If mine shows any signs of haze, you can blame spoonta for knocking over half of the bottles. This of course will have an affect on the whole batch h34r:
> ...





http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=60606


----------



## Jimboley (9/1/12)

Is there a recipe thread going for this case swap?


----------



## cdbrown (10/1/12)

No - but here's the recipe for Seedy's Brown Ale
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1473


----------



## jyo (10/1/12)

And here's the tasting notes thread, mate: TASTING

I sent you a PM about your Stout, James, not sure if you got it or if you have me on ignore like my wife does


----------



## Jimboley (10/1/12)

jyo said:


> And here's the tasting notes thread, mate: TASTING
> 
> I sent you a PM about your Stout, James, not sure if you got it or if you have me on ignore like my wife does




Been underground,

PM sent


----------

